# Noctua NF - A20 PWM anschluss



## sebby80 (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen!

Seit gestern ist bei mir der erste Mo-Ra 420LT mitsamt 4x Noctua NF - A20 PWM eingezogen. Zusätzlich dabei ist noch ein Splitty9 von AC.
Meine eigentliche Frage ist nun, wie ich am besten die Lüfter anschliesse. Habe irgendwo gelesen dass es hier wohl des öfteren Probleme mit der Anlaufspannung der Lüfter geben könnte.

1: Könnte ich die 4 Lüfter mithilfe des Splitty`s an meine D5 NEXT anschliessen und nach Temp steuern lassen? 
2: Könnte ich sie auch optional am MB Anschluss betreiben (Asus Crosshair VII)? 

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe 
Gruß


----------



## DARPA (21. Juli 2020)

Der Splitty ist eigentlich nur nen dummer Verteiler. Beide deiner Optionen würden funktionieren.

Bei Option 1 steuerst du den PWM Ausgang der D5 nach der Temp.messung der D5.

Bei Option 2 muss die Lüfterregelung übers Mainboard erfolgen. Manche Boards bieten auch die Möglichkeit, nen Temperatursensor anzuschliessen und danach zu regeln. Bitte auch die max. Ausgangsleistung des PWM Anschluss beachten.

Statt dem Splitty kannst du auch einfach ein 4>1 PWM Kabel nehmen. So habe ich 4x NF-A20 PWM an nem Aquaero 5 LT angeschlossen.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Juli 2020)

An meinem Mo-Ra klebt an der Seite auch ein Splitty9, der sein Signal/Strom über gut 1,5m Kabel vom Aquaero 6 LT bekommt. Keinerlei Probleme mit.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juli 2020)

Neu: D5 NEXT - die Komplettloesung - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Vier sollen an der D5 next laut den AC Jungs gehen


----------



## sebby80 (21. Juli 2020)

Alles klar, Danke.
Hatte halt bedenken, das ich mir wegen der hohen Anlaufspannung, die Elektronik der Pumpe oder des MB`s zerschiesse...
@Tekkla: hast du den normalen Splitty9 oder den Splitty9 Active?


----------



## Tekkla (21. Juli 2020)

sebby80 schrieb:


> Hatte halt bedenken, das ich mir wegen der hohen Anlaufspannung, die Elektronik der Pumpe oder des MB`s zerschiesse...


Die Spannung bei PWM ist eigentlich immer um die 12V. Am Mora und über das klängere Kabel vermutlich 11,8..9 V oder so. Du meinst den Strom, den die beim Anlaufen ziehen. Mehr aber dazu Noctua NF - A20 PWM anschluss



sebby80 schrieb:


> @Tekkla: hast du den normalen Splitty9 oder den Splitty9 Active?


Den passiven.


----------



## Shoggy (22. Juli 2020)

Ich würde mir das stark überlegen. Wir haben hier regelmäßig beschädigte Hardware, die im Zusammenhang mit diesen Lüftern stehen.


----------



## sebby80 (22. Juli 2020)

@Shoggy: Na toll.... Also kann man jetzt 4x von diesen Lüftern an die D5 anschliessen oder nicht?? Im verlinkten Treat ins AC Forum weiter oben hieß es doch 4 wären kein Problem... Was denn nun??? 
Und was wäre deine Empfehlung zum Anschluss an die D5 (Splitty9 Active??)
Gruß


----------



## Shoggy (22. Juli 2020)

Mit einem Splity9 Active bist du insofern auf der sicheren Seite da dann ggf. nur der Splitter kaputt gehen sollte. Das Problem ist nicht der Anlaufstrom an sich, sondern, dass wir bei den beschädigten Geräten Überspannungsschäden an der PWM-Signalleitung haben. So ein Schaden kann nur durch externe Einflüsse entstehen und da wir diese Probleme eigentlich immer nur im Zusammenhang mit dem NF-A20 haben, kann ich von den Lüftern nur abraten.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juli 2020)

sebby80 schrieb:


> @Shoggy: Na toll.... Also kann man jetzt 4x von diesen Lüftern an die D5 anschliessen oder nicht?? Im verlinkten Treat ins AC Forum weiter oben hieß es doch 4 wären kein Problem... Was denn nun???
> Und was wäre deine Empfehlung zum Anschluss an die D5 (Splitty9 Active??)
> Gruß


Geht aber dennoch, du kannst vom Kabel was zum Input des Splitter geht die Kabel "Plus" und "Minus" abzweigen und diese zwei Kabeln direkt mit einem Netzteil verbinden. Die zwei Kabeln "PWM" und "Tacho" gehen zur D5 Pumpe. Dadurch das die Spannung nicht von der D5 kommt wird der Anschluss nicht überlastet und geht nicht defekt.

Es gibt sogar solche Adapterkabel zu kaufen.
Phobya Y-Kabel fuer PWM Splitter 4Pin PWM auf 4Pin PWM & 4Pin 50cm - Schwarz | Luefterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Das Kabel mit dem Fan Stecker wo alle vier Kabeln rein gehen wird auf dem Splitter gesteckt und davon gehen zwei Kabelstränge ab. Eines geht per Molex Stecker ans Netzteil um die Spannung hierüber beziehen zu können und das andere Kabel geht mit dem Fan-Stecker an die D5 Pumpe, da dort keine Spannung bezogen wird und nur PWM und Tacho übergeben, bzw. entnommen wird.

Diese Methode geht aber nur mit PWM Lüfter, da hier immer 12v anliegen.

Einziger Nachteil dieser Methode ist das kein Null Betrieb der Lüfter möglich ist, denn sobald kein PWM Signal (0% RPM) mehr anliegt würden die Lüfter wegen den 12v die immer noch anliegen mit voller Drehzahl laufen. Bedeutet... mit dieser Methode ist kein passiv Betrieb möglich, da Lüfter immer eine mindest Drehzahl anliegen haben müssen.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Einziger Nachteil dieser Methode ist das kein Null Betrieb der Lüfter möglich ist, denn sobald kein PWM Signal (0% RPM) mehr anliegt würden die Lüfter wegen den 12v die immer noch anliegen mit voller Drehzahl laufen. Bedeutet... mit dieser Methode ist kein passiv Betrieb möglich, da Lüfter immer eine mindest Drehzahl anliegen haben müssen.


*Bitte ab hier die Fußzeile mit beachten!*

Um dieses Problem zu lösen kenne ich nur eine Möglichkeit aus dem Fahrzeugbereich. Mit Elektronik kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, daher kann ich nicht sagen ob es da eine bessere oder andere Lösung dazu geben würde.

Aber das Prinzip ist im Grunde einfach:

Im Fahrzeugbereich gibt es Magnetschalter (Relais ) mit 12v schließt der Magnetschalter ein Kreislauf worüber die Spannung vom Netzteil geschaltet werden würde. Diese 12v für den Magnetschalter müsste von der D5 Pumpe kommen, denn mit NULL RPM liefert die Pumpe auch keine Spannung und so würde der Magnetschalter den Kreislauf unterbrechen und der Splitter würde keine Spannung mehr bekommen und die Lüfter würden dann auch ausgehen.

*Spannung 0% vs. 1% RPM *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit diesem Beispiel habe ich mein Quadro dazu genutzt und mit meiner Aquastream Ultimate ist es das selbe. Gehe daher davon aus das es mit der D5 Next identisch ist. Muss ggf. selbst kurz ausgetestet werden, da ich keine D5 Next Pumpe verbaut habe.

Im Prinzip ist es das selbe als würde ein Schalter zwischen gebaut werden um die Spannung was vom Netzteil kommt zu unterbrechen. Nur kann man es mit einem Relais automatisch mit 0 RPM regeln.

*Würde das ganze aber mit einem externen Versuchsaufbau austesten, denn schließt du was falsch an das Relais an könntest du die Pumpe damit beschädigen! Daher muss ich darauf hinweisen das solche ein Umbau wenn man sich nicht gut mit Elektronik auskennt auf eigenes Risiko geht!*


----------



## sebby80 (22. Juli 2020)

Puhh, ok .... Das hatte ich mir irgendwie alles anders vorgestellt. Das mit dem externen Versuchsaufbau fällt bei mir raus, da ich mich hierfür definitiv zu wenig mit Elektronik auskenne.
Habe sicherheitshalber nochmal beim Vorbesitzer nachgeharkt, und er meinte das er die 4x Lüfter mit dem vorhandenen Splitty9 direkt am MB hängen hatte, und es so alles ohne Probleme funktioniert hat... 
Da mir der Null Betrieb der Lüfter aber schon recht wichtig ist, wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen das ich mir halt doch noch den Splitty9 Active holen werde, wenn dieser irgendwann mal wieder verfügbar sein sollte. Mit diesem sollte der Null Betrieb ja machbar sein so wie ich das verstanden habe, Richtig?
Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juli 2020)

Direkt am Mainboard wird es aber nicht anders aussehen, außer der Anschluss ist für eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme ausgelegt. Zum Beispiel kann ich Anschlüsse auf meinem Asus Mainboard mit 1A / 12 Watt belasten und eines der Anschlüsse ist bei mir für eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme mit bis zu 3A und 36 Watt ausgelegt.

Solch ein defekt wenn ein Anschluss überlastet wird kommt auch nicht sofort.


----------



## v3nom (23. Juli 2020)

Habe 8xNF-A20 an nem Splitty9 seit fast 3 Jahren ohne Probleme!
Ich beziehe den Strom der Lüfter aber auch per Molex Stecker direkt vom Netzteil, PWM und Drehzahlsignal gehen ans Aquaero.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

Habe früher meine 9 Lüfter auf dem Mora mit solch ein Splitter betrieben, denn mit dem Splitter liegt im Lieferumfang bereits ein zwei geteiltes Kabel mit womit die Spannung übers Netzteil bezogen wird.
Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter | Luefterzubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Aber hier hatte ich wie bereits geschrieben das Problem das die Lüfter immer eine mindest Drehzahl anliegen haben mussten.


----------



## sebby80 (23. Juli 2020)

Danke schonmal für die Rückmeldungen. 
Vielleicht mache ich mir einfach zu viele Gedanken... 
Ich werde die 4x Lüfter via PWM Verlängerung an die D5 anschliessen und schauen was passiert. Wenn`s halt nicht geht, wird der aktive Splitty bestellt.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

Das geht schon und so ein Anschluss nimmt auch nicht sofort schaden.

Es geht ja nur darum vorzusorgen damit einige Zeit später irgendwann keine Überraschungen auftauschen wo die Lüfter nicht mehr laufen. 

Wenn die Spannung aber übers Netzteil bezogen wird passiert nichts, da ja nur Tacho und PWM von nur einem Lüfter zur Pumpe gehen. Die anderen Lüfter werden ja bezogen auf diesen einen Lüfter mit dem Splitter mitgeregelt. Aus diesem Grund war mit dem Splitter den ich oben verlinkt habe ein Lüfteranschluss extra gekennzeichnet, da an diesem Anschlüsse zwingend ein Lüfter angeschlossen sein musste um davon PWM + Tacho zurück leiten zu können.


----------



## DARPA (23. Juli 2020)

Wie gesagt, ich hab 4 von den Lüftern per normalen passiven 4-Pin Y-Kabel an nem aquero 5 angeschlossen.
Läuft jetzt auch seit knapp 3 Jahren.




Shoggy schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht der Anlaufstrom an sich, sondern, dass wir bei den beschädigten Geräten Überspannungsschäden an der PWM-Signalleitung haben. So ein Schaden kann nur durch externe Einflüsse entstehen und da wir diese Probleme eigentlich immer nur im Zusammenhang mit dem NF-A20 haben, kann ich von den Lüftern nur abraten.


Sind die Defekte nur bei bestimmten Produkten aufgetreten oder gabs schonmal bei allem was nen PWM Ausgang hat Probleme?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

An der Pumpe (D5 Next) können laut Anleitung: 12 V / max. 25 W anliegen.

Wer vier Lüfter davon bereits verbaut hat kann ja über die Aquasuite mal schauen was die Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl und auch beim Anlaufen an Spannung ziehen würden.

Mein 9x 120mm Lüfter (Noctua) an meinem Mora machen da nur max. 6,5 Watt (0,54 A) mit dem anlaufen aus und liegen um die 4,5 Watt (0,35 A) mit voller Drehzahl. Laut Anleitung meines Quadro dürfen 12 V / max. 2 A anliegen.


----------



## sebby80 (23. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wer vier Lüfter davon bereits verbaut hat kann ja über die Aquasuite mal schauen was die Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl und auch beim Anlaufen an Spannung ziehen würden.


Wäre mal interessant zu wissen.
Habe jetzt übrigens sicherheitshalber doch den aktiven Splitty bestellt. Ist mir lieber wenn`s den zerschiesst wie meine D5 oder die Noctua`s....


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Juli 2020)

Shoggy schrieb:


> Mit einem Splity9 Active bist du insofern auf der sicheren Seite da dann ggf. nur der Splitter kaputt gehen sollte. Das Problem ist nicht der Anlaufstrom an sich, sondern, dass wir bei den beschädigten Geräten Überspannungsschäden an der PWM-Signalleitung haben. So ein Schaden kann nur durch externe Einflüsse entstehen und da wir diese Probleme eigentlich immer nur im Zusammenhang mit dem NF-A20 haben, kann ich von den Lüftern nur abraten.



Welche Möglichkeit habe z.B ich dann?
Ich habe bei meiner zusammengestellten Wasserkühlung 4x Noctua NF-A20 PWM chromax.black.swap, 200mm  auf Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 SuperNova geplant, Am Aquaero 6LT. Wenn die 12V lüfter jetzt verfügbar wären hätte ich sie auch bestellt.... 
Die einzige PWM Alternative von Thermaltake ist um längen lauter und zu dem in der vorm noch wesentlich ungeeigneter von ihrer Form. Und sie müssen auch definitiv abschaltbar sein
9x 140 da käme nur Be Quiet Silent Wing 3 oder eben wieder Noctua in Frage was nicht nur wesentlich Teurer ist. Sondern auch lauter. ich liege jetzt schon bei einem Gesammtpreis von 1150€... Inclusive 16%Mehrwert Steuer und zusätzlich etwa 70€ Rabatt.
Ich hatte mir das Aquaero eigentlich gekauft wegen der Flexiblen und sehr Starken Lüftersteuerung. 

Was könnt ihr mir denn bei Aqua Computer als Ausfallsichere zum Aquaero6LT Kompatible Lösung für diese Lüfter anbieten?
Wenn der Splitty9 für 12€ nur "gegebenfalls" allein Kaput geht ist das sehr Wage. Aber ich dann wahrscheinlich gleich den 100€ teuren Aquaero gleich mit in den Rhabarber haun kann ist das ziemlich ernüchternd.
Gibt es PWM überspannungsschutz als Steckerapapter?

Das schmeißt jetzt mein gesamtes Lüfter Konzept über den haufen....Super...
Danke für diese info ein wink des schicksals das ich die noch nicht bestellen konnte!

Edit:
Laut Noctua haben die ja ziemlich magere Maximal Werte von 0,96W/0,8A/12V Also machbar für den Aqauero 2,5A 30W Pro Kanal

Wisst ihr den wie diese Rückkopplung oder was das auch immer ist, endsteht? Ist das ein zu starkes Abtastsignal von den Lüftern oder dem Aquaero? So wie die ARC Funktion bei HDMI die manchmal so stark ist bei bestimmten Geräten, das es zu Bild/Ton aussetzern in anderen angeschlossenen Geräten kommt?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

Es geht hier nicht um den Aquaero 6, der hat auch eine höhere Leisungsaufname.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Juli 2020)

Ja schon nur wenn der Defekt über das PWM Signal vom Lüfter kommt macht es keinen Unterschied oder nicht? 
Und auch wenn es Abschaltsicherungen an den Endstufen gibt am Aquaero 6 heißt das nicht das dieser fehler nicht schädlich ist, mit den gleichen Lüftern.

Zitat:


> Ich würde mir das stark überlegen. Wir haben hier regelmäßig beschädigte Hardware, die im Zusammenhang mit diesen Lüftern stehen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

Solch ein defekt kommt nicht übers PWM Signal, sondern das an Spannung eine zu hohe Leistung gezogen wird und wird diese übers Netzteil bezogen oder die Endstufe groß genug ausgelegt gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Juli 2020)

Editiert:

Ich hatte das jetzt aber anders verstanden...mmh eventuell ein Verständnisproblem von mir
Dann irritiert mich aber überpannungsproblem an "PWM" Leitung
Aber natürlich hast du generell recht mit der D5 Next. weil die Noctua 200mm haben max. 0,8A was bei 4 lüftern 2,4A  macht. Wenn der Port natürlich nur maximal 25W bei 12V hat, liegen wir ja nur bei knapp über 2 Ampere...

Dann verstehe ich aber die Aussagen wie diese oder eben Zitierte nicht, weil er generell von Schäden an ihren Geräten Sprach, und der Überstrom verneint wurden. Statdessen die PWM Leitung als Fehler herangezogen wird!
Die Lüfter versuchen doch nicht die Fehlende Mehrleistung über das PWM Signal zu ziehen.. sondern eben über die Spannungsversorgung.



> Das Problem ist nicht der Anlaufstrom an sich, sondern, dass wir bei den beschädigten Geräten Überspannungsschäden an der PWM-Signalleitung haben.



Naja.. ich werde mir einen Splitter mit externer Versorgung dazwischen hängen und Abends mit in meine Gebete einbeziehen^^


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

Spannungsprobleme mit "PWM" Leitung wäre mir jetzt neu und mir wäre jetzt auch nicht ganz klar wie sowas gehen soll.
Zumindest habe ich bisher damit noch nie Probleme gehabt, auch nicht als ich noch 14 PWM Lüfter über ein Lüfteranschluss dran hatte und nur die Spannung übers Netzteil bezogen habe.

Zudem muss man auch immer das Verhältnis zwischen den ganzen Verkäufen und dem was als defekt zurück kommt mit beachten, denn als Beispiel finden sich manche Problem auch in Foren was am ende nichts heißen muss, weil es ganz normal ist das User die ein Problem haben ein Forum besuchen. Deshalb muss nicht jeder mit der selben Hardware auch die selben Probleme bekommen.

Es kommt dann noch hinzu das Lüfter meist geregelt werden und so nicht die max. Leistung ziehen. Denn wir sind normalerweise drauf aus mit mehr Lüfter langsamere Drehzahlen zu erreichen und so bei gleicher Kühlleistung leiser zu werden.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Juli 2020)

Das ist vollkommen richtig. Ich persöhnlich gehe nunmal gern auf Nummer sicher. Vor allem wenn DER Lüftersteuerungs-Hersteller " vor Produkten warnt in dessen Kategorie (200mm PWM) es quasi keinen Ersatz gibt für Radiatoren....

Dennoch wenn bei "einigen" Aqua Computer Produkten vermehrt ein Problem mit "nach eigener Aussage" PWM und den Noctua Lüftern besteht- und das seit Jahren wie es aussieht...! Könnte man das ja analysieren und gegebenenfalls einen Wiederstand/Sicherung/What ever als Adapter o.ä. beilegen oder Empfehlungen aussprechen die nicht lauten- Kauft bei Verwendung Unseres High End Marktführer Produktes, nicht eine der Beliebtesten High End Lüfter Marke.

Naja das ist ja nur meine Bescheidene Meinung.
Nach Leistungs Angaben beider Produkte dürfen sie zusammen verwendet werden ohne Hinweis. Also mach ich mir wegen Garantie eigentlich erstmal keine Sorgen, aber Gedanken.


----------



## Shoggy (23. Juli 2020)

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen: wir werden in Kürze einen Hinweis bei allen Produkten mit Lüftersteuerung in die Artikelbeschreibung aufnehmen und der Hinweis wird auch wie nachfolgend zu sehen in gedruckter Form den Produkten beigelegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben uns den Mist mit diesen Lüftern  jetzt lange genug angesehen und immer großzügig auf Kulanz getauscht. Irgendwann ist das Maß einfach mal voll.


----------



## DARPA (23. Juli 2020)

@ Shoggy: Meint ihr bei den NF-A20 die Version mit PWM oder DC ?

Weil bei den industrial steht konkret PWM dabei, bei den A20 aber nicht.


----------



## Shoggy (23. Juli 2020)

Es sind beide Versionen gemeint. Wurde zur Verdeutlichung entsprechend aktualisiert.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Naja das ist ja nur meine Bescheidene Meinung.
> Nach Leistungs Angaben beider Produkte dürfen sie zusammen verwendet werden ohne Hinweis. Also mach ich mir wegen *Garantie* eigentlich erstmal keine Sorgen, aber Gedanken.


Garantie? Bei Aquacomputer gibt es keine Herstellergarantie, da dieses eine freiwillig Leistung ist. Das einzige was sie anbieten ist die Gesetzliche Gewährleistung (Sachmängelhaftung). Gewährleistung ist aber nicht gleich Herstellergarantie. 



> Die Begriffe "Garantie" und "Gewährleistung" werden immer wieder verwechselt, falsch verstanden oder nicht richtig angewendet.


Weiter lesen: Definition und FAQs: Der Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewaehrleistung - channelpartner.de

Alles andere läuft nur über Kulanz und Kulanz ist wieder eine freiwillige Sache.


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Garantie? Bei Aquacomputer gibt es keine Herstellergarantie, da dieses eine freiwillig Leistung ist. Das einzige was sie anbieten ist die Gesetzliche Gewährleistung (Sachmängelhaftung). Gewährleistung ist aber nicht gleich Herstellergarantie.
> 
> 
> Weiter lesen: Definition und FAQs: Der Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewaehrleistung - channelpartner.de
> ...



Da hast du schon recht... Ich habe eventuell glückdurch den Gold Level Srvive von MF das war mein Gedanke dahinter, Aber ne Garantie ist es  jetzt nicht wirklich...Richtig! Und wenn ich schreibe Noctua Lüfter wird sich AC dann wohl u.U. querstellen, trotz elektrischer Kompatibilität!.

Aber ich sehe das Du mit dem Aquaero 6 selbst und Noctua Lüftern auch schon Probleme hattest also das Thema durch"Link"- Ich meine, es nur ein Nickname aber ich denke das bist schon du oder^^? Das erklärt auch warum du so energiesch meine Fehlangabe Garantie/Gewährleistung anprangerst. Jetzt bin ich mir trotzdem unsicher ob ich die Noctua kaufen soll. Und mit welchem zusätzlichen Splitter wenn überhaupt, was für ein Mist das es keine 200mm PWM Alternative gibt!

2 der beliebtesten High End PC Komponenten Hersteller aus dem gleichen Sprachraum, deren Komponenten DIREKT zusammen aggieren(Lüftersteuerung-Lüfter) bekommen nach Jahren... keine Lösung für ein mini Problem hin..! Woran auch immer das liegt! 
Die Konsequenz Leute die solche Komponenten benötigen, müssen sich endscheiden und unbequemere lösungen gehen in dem Sie zu anderen Herstellern wechseln. Bei Lüftersteuerungen gibs noch unzählige (leider viel unflexiblere) Lösungen, bei 200mm PWM keine für diese Art Lüfter. Schade das ganze! Mal sehen wie lange mein Ding hält, ich hatte mir mehr erwartet!

Ein trauriges Dankeschön zumindest an dich IICarus und auch Shoggy.

Edit:
*Zitat Shoggy:*
..... Das Problem ist nicht der Anlaufstrom an sich, sondern, dass wir bei den beschädigten Geräten Überspannungsschäden an der PWM-Signalleitung haben.......
*Zitat: nagelneuer Aqua Computer Hinweis:*
Auf Grund des hohen Anlaufstroms......

Wenn einer deine Aussage findet ist er irritiert. schreibt in den Hinweis doch ein ganz bischen Konkreter was gemeint ist.
Auf Grund des hohen Anlaufstroms....etc ...und daraus resultierenden möglichen Schäden an der PWM- Signalleitung  --- oder was auch immer mein ja nur


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juli 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> "Link"


----------



## LastManStanding (24. Juli 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


>



Hab ich was falsch gemacht? Ein Augenzucken hat oft nicht viel Information! oder gehts nich?
Gut ob das jetzt DIESER IICARUS ist kann ich nicht erahnen, wirklich jeder kann sich so nennen! Das weiß ich natürlich nicht und soll keine Behauptung sein. Ich vermute nur, wissen tue ichs nicht!
Nichts desto trotz egal wer, wer ist, wenn man sich umguckt im Netz besteht das Problem schon lange/ist lange Bekannt!


----------



## nekro- (26. Juli 2020)

sebby80 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Rückmeldungen.
> Vielleicht mache ich mir einfach zu viele Gedanken...
> Ich werde die 4x Lüfter via PWM Verlängerung an die D5 anschliessen und schauen was passiert. Wenn`s halt nicht geht, wird der aktive Splitty bestellt.




Stand vor dem gleichen Problem hab mir eine Aktive Lüftersteuerung mit SATA besorgt und bisher läuft alles Top (sind aber nur aktuell 7 von 10 Lüftern) angeschlossen, mir waren es die 20 € Wert.

DEEPCOOL FANS HUB FH-10 DP-F10PWM-HUB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

PS: hatte vorher den Splitty 9 active leider ist der mir nach dem Verbinden des SATA Steckers kaputt gegangen, die Verlötungen haben sich an der Platine gelöst, dabei hatte ich wirklich nur leichten Druck beim Montieren ausgeübt.


----------



## Shoggy (26. Juli 2020)

*tl;dr:  Der NF-A20 bzw. möglicherweise nur bestimmte Versionen davon geben auf  der PWM-Leitung einen Strom aus, der den Mosfet unserer PWM-Steuerung  durchbrennen lässt. Ein solcher Strom darf dort aber niemals fließen und ist ein Problem der Elektronik im Lüfter.*

Um  mal detailliert Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen warum wir jetzt den Einsatz  des NF-A20 untersagen und damit unsere Hardware, die ja schließlich  auch eure Hardware ist, zu schützen. Ganz ohne ein bisschen  Elektronikwissen wird es aber nicht gehen, daher nachfolgend eine  Zeichnung wie so eine PWM-Steuerung in unseren Geräten aussieht.

Ganz  unten haben wir die Masse und darüber einen Mosfet, den man sich als  schaltbaren Widerstand vorstellen kann. Oben ist ein 5V Pullup mit einem  4,7kOhm Widerstand, so dass hier maximal nur 1mA Strom fließen kann.  Rechts ist die Verbindung zum vierten Pin des Lüfters, der für das  PWM-Signal zuständig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die  Steuerung funktioniert so, dass wir über ein Signal dem Mosfet sagen er  soll auf oder zu machen. Ist er zu, dann fließen die 5V von oben in den  Lüfter. Ist der Mosfet auf, dann fließen die 5V nach unten zu Masse und  wir nehmen vereinfacht gesagt dem PWM-Pin des Lüfters die Spannung weg.  Durch dieses steuerbare Ein- und Ausschalten entsteht das typische  Rechtecksignal mit unterschiedlichen Impulsweiten, die im Endeffekt der  Steuerelektronik im Lüfter mitteilt wie schnell er jetzt drehen soll.

Was nehmen wir jetzt als wichtigstes Merkmal mit? - Der PWM-Pin am Lüfter ist nur ein Eingang!
Nicht  so beim NF-A20. Dieses putzige Kerlchen ist nämlich der Meinung es  irgendwie fertig zu bringen, dass aus seinem PWM-Pin Strom hinaus fließt 

Wer  die obige Schaltung verstanden hat wird jetzt berechtigt den Finger  heben und sagen: aber Moment mal, da fließt doch sowieso auch der Strom  vom Pullup, wieso ist es jetzt ein Problem wenn auch vom Lüfter Strom  käme? Und damit sind wir beim entscheidenden Punkt angekommen. Der Strom  der da fließt ist so hoch, dass er den Mosfet grillt und der ist bis  60V / 320mA spezifiziert. Also ein vielfaches von dem, was er für  unseren Anwendungszweck überhaupt aushalten müsste. Darüber hinaus muss  hier ganz klar betont werden, am PWM-Pin des Lüfter hat generell niemals ein solcher Strom raus zu fließen!

Ist  der Mosfet erstmal defekt lässt sich dies messtechnisch nachweisen und  es steht dann für uns außer Frage, dass der Lüfterausgang durch eine  externe Einwirkung zerstört wurde - und das ist im Grunde jedes mal der  NF-A20. Dies weiß ich aus der Fehlerbeschreibung der Reklamation oder  ich hake ggf. beim Kunden nach.

Um noch ein paar Punkte aus einem anderen Forum aufzugreifen.

*Warum betrifft das nur eure Hardware?*
Wer  sagt denn das es nur unsere Hardware betrifft? Uns wird es vor allem  deswegen oft erwischen weil der NF-A20 ein recht typischer WaKü-Lüfter  ist und im Bereich der Wasserkühlung häufig unsere Geräte zur Steuerung  eingesetzt werden.

Bei uns  geht jede Reklamation durch meine Hände, so dass mir natürlich auch  auffällt wenn Probleme immer in Kombination mit bestimmten Komponenten  auftreten. Darüber hinaus wird bei uns jede Reklamation genaustes  geprüft. Wir bestätigen nicht einfach, dass es defekt ist und tauschen  es dann blindlings aus, sondern wir wollen auch wissen was und warum es  defekt ist - ein Aufwand, den andere in der Regel nur selten betreiben.

Wenn  z. B. ein Mainboard mit der unglaublich hilfreichen Fehlerbeschreibung  "defekt" beim Hersteller ankommt - wo soll der da bitte anfangen; und  nachfragen kann er auch nicht da er gar keinen Kontakt zum Endkunden  hat. Schon alleine das Ding einmal testweise in Betrieb nehmen zu wollen  lohnt den Aufwand gar nicht wenn in der gleichen Zeit am Rollband  hinter ihm fünf neue Boards in die Kiste fallen. Das ist jetzt etwas  überspitzt formuliert, aber ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will.
Gerade  bei den großen Herstellern wird doch wenn überhaupt nur noch  oberflächlich geprüft (z. B. auf mechanische Schäden) und in der Regel  einfach ausgetauscht wenn kein direkt offensichtliches Problem erkennbar  ist.

Jetzt könnte man  fragen warum wir uns dann überhaupt den Aufwand geben und das nicht  genau so machen? Das führt uns ironischer Weise genau zu dem Punkt an  dem wir jetzt sind: nämlich damit wir solche Missstände aufdecken  können. Man könnte es auch unter dem Stichwort Qualitätssicherung laufen  lassen, denn schließlich wäre ja auch denkbar, dass an unserem Gerät  etwas nicht stimmt und dies mit einer Revision verbessert werden muss.

*Warum habt ihr nicht mal Noctua kontaktiert?*
Wir hatten bereits 2018 und auch nochmal später versucht Kontakt aufzunehmen, aber leider ohne eine Rückmeldung.
Am  vergangenen Freitag hat sich jemand von der Firma Rascom, die hinter  Noctua steckt, mit uns Verbindung gesetzt. Ich will da nicht all zu weit  ins Detail gehen, kann aber bereits vorweg nehmen, dass es vom NF-A20  unterschiedlichen Versionen geben sollen. Wie man die unterscheidet und  welche davon problematisch sind konnten wir bisher noch nicht klären.  Hier soll aber wohl in erster Linie das Problem mit dem hohen  Anlaufstrom gelöst worden sein. Das oben beschriebe Problem ist dort  erstmal nicht weiter bekannt. Es liegt also ggf. in deren Hand es noch  aufzuklären.
Wir halten euch da aber auf dem Laufenden wenn es sinnvolle Erkenntnisse gibt.

Nebenbei  hat man uns auch das Problem mit der iPPC Serie bestätigt, wobei wir  das schon aus weitergeleitetem Mail-Verkehr zwischen Noctua und Kunden  von uns wussten. Hier sorgte eine Schutzschaltung dafür, dass man  bestimmte Serien (auch hier keine klare Sachlage vorhanden) teilweise  nicht regeln kann wenn man sie als Gruppe betreibt.
In  dem Zusammenhang ein *Freu*-Moment, den ich teilen möchte: Immerhin  hatte ein Kunde dann die Courage sich in aller Form - nachdem er von  Noctua aufgeklärt wurde - nachträglich bei uns zu entschuldigen während  er zuvor absolut davon überzeugt war, das unser Gerät das Problem sein  muss und dies stets mir _klaren Worten_ unterstrichen hat.

Es  ist nicht das erste Mal, dass wir aufzeigen, dass bei anderen etwas  schief läuft. Es gab in der Vergangenheit auch Hersteller (und das waren  keine kleinen Fische), die aktiv Hilfe und Rat bei uns gesucht haben um  ein Problem aus der Welt zu schaffen. Nur weil wir eine vergleichsweise  kleine Firma sind heißt das nicht, dass wir nicht auch mal Recht haben  können 

*Warum ist eure Hardware nicht gegen das Problem geschützt?*
Weil  es dieses Problem überhaupt nicht geben dürfte! Der Mosfet hält zudem  wie oben erläutert 60V / 320 mA aus und hat damit sogar einen gewissen  Schutz, der offensichtlich auch für jeden anderen Lüfter, der vielleicht  das gleiche Problem hat, ausreicht - nur eben nicht für den NF-A20.
Der  NF-A20 ist auch der uns einzig bekannte Lüfter mit dem es regelmäßig zu  diesem Problem kommt. Nur weil jetzt einer von hunderten Lüftern aus  der Reihe tanzt werden nicht anfangen die Hardware zu modifizieren, was  schon platz-technisch schwierig ist und zudem auch wieder zusätzliche  Kosten verursacht. Da liegt es wohl eher an Noctua zu prüfen, was hier  los ist zumal das Problem auch andere Geräte in Gefahr bringen kann.

*Wie wurden solche Reklamationen bisher abgewickelt?*
Meist  haben wir die defekten Geräte oder ggf. Teile davon aus Kulanz ersetzt.  Da sich die Zahl defekter Geräte in Grenzen hielt war es meist das  kleinere Übel einfach zu tauschen statt sich mit dem Kunden in endlosen  E-Mails oder Telefongesprächen zu streiten da hier meist die Auffassung  vorherrscht unschuldig zu sein, was ja indirekt auch stimmen mag da der  Lüfter der eigentliche Übeltäter ist. Aber versucht das mal einem Kunden  klar zu machen...

So wie  bisher können wir das aber nicht weiter betreiben da vor allem in  letzter Zeit die Zahl der Reklamationen auffällig zugenommen hat. Ich  vermute es hängt auch ein wenig mit der Covid-19 Pandemie zusammen, wo  viele aktuell mehr Zeit in den eigenen vier Wänden verbringen und somit  auch mehr Zeit zum basteln haben. Wir sehen es selbst und wissen es auch  von anderen Händlern, dass da mitunter gekauft wird als gäbe es kein  Morgen mehr. Ich weiß auch aus Gesprächen mit Kunden, dass die  tatsächlich z. B. auf Grund von Kurzarbeit mehr Freizeit haben und die  aktuell zum Basteln am Rechner nutzen.

*Wie geht es jetzt weiter?*
Jetzt,  wo sich sich Rascom (Noctua) gemeldet hat, kommt evtl. auf deren Seite  ebenfalls Licht ins Dunkel. Bei den Problemen mit der iPPC Serie weiß  ich von einzelnen Kunden, dass deren Lüfter auf Anfrage ausgetauscht  wurden. Vielleicht passiert auch etwas in der Richtung beim NF-A20?
Da  wir aktuell nicht wissen wie die Versionen zu unterscheiden sind können  wir weiterhin erstmal nur pauschal davor warnen. Gibt es eine  Möglichkeit die Versionen zu unterscheiden, dann weisen wir gerne darauf  hin. Es ist aber auch noch nicht geklärt, ob die aktuelle Version es  besser macht oder das Problem weiterhin besteht. Man will uns Lüfter zum  Testen zukommen lassen.

Ich wünsche - vor allem auch mir  - noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## sebby80 (26. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank für diese Erklärung!
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich Noctua ebenfalls so tief mit der Problematik dieser Lüfter beschäftigen wird wie Ihr dies tut.
Viele Grüße, und noch ein schönes Restwochenende!


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Juli 2020)

Könnte man nicht eine Diode an den Ausgang setzen, oder würde die das Signal verfälschen/nennenswert verändern?


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juli 2020)

Seit über einem Jahr hängen auf einem PWM kanal  des Aquero 6 Pro, 3 redux 140er+ ein AF20 - Splitty 9 + 9 P12 Artic wiederum auf einem Splitty 9 (alles PWM). Der AF20 -PWM ist aber einer der ersten gewesen und schon recht "alt". Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass die interne  Schaltung der Regelelektronik im NF20 nicht sauber ist bzw es  problematische Bauteile sind, die eben nicht die Güte haben.......Hatte noch nie Probleme, liegt aber vielleicht auch am Aufbau des Aquero  6, da es die Ausgänge aktiv schützt - überstrom schutz.....

@Sinusspass - mein Halbleiterwissen is auch bald schon eine Dekade alt, aber was mir so auf die Schnelle einfällt, eine Schottkydiode müsste hier doch perfect sein.....
Gerade ein Datenblatt einer handelsüblichen Schottkydiode mir durchgelesen, die lassen alle bei ~ 50Volt durch. Braucht man eine stärkere Diode, nur ob die dann flink genug ist ?


----------



## nekro- (27. Juli 2020)

Wow! Da hab ich ja richtig viel gelernt! Danke für die ausführlichen Erklärungen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Hab ich was falsch gemacht? Ein Augenzucken hat oft nicht viel Information! oder gehts nich?
> Gut ob das jetzt DIESER IICARUS ist kann ich nicht erahnen, wirklich jeder kann sich so nennen! Das weiß ich natürlich nicht und soll keine Behauptung sein. Ich vermute nur, wissen tue ichs nicht!
> Nichts desto trotz egal wer, wer ist, wenn man sich umguckt im Netz besteht das Problem schon lange/ist lange Bekannt!


Das bin ich und das hat auch nichts zu bedeuten, denn als mein Aquaero 6 defekt ging schrieb ich AC an und als Rückantwort erhielt ich das es keine Herstellergarantie gebe und ich bereits aus der Gewährleistung wäre. 

Das Gewährleistung nicht gleich Herstellergarantie ist sollte normalerweise jeder Wissen! AC bot mir natürlich an sich das Gerät anzuschauen und natürlich wurde eine Kulanz nicht ausgeschlossen. Kulanz ist aber eine reine freiwillige Sache und was am ende dabei raus gekommen wäre ist daher unbekannt. Denn ich hatte mich auf Grund dessen weil es auch hieß das ggf. eine Reparatur günstiger als ein neu Kauf kosten würde gegen die Rücksendung entschieden.

Habe mich daher gegen eine Rücksendung entschieden da eine Reparatur auf Kulanz nicht sicher war und AC konnte dieses natürlich vor Begutachtung des Gerätes nicht vorab entscheiden.

Fakt ist aber das es keine Herstellergarantie gibt und hierauf hat sich meine Aussage zuvor bezogen!


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Juli 2020)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> @Sinusspass - mein Halbleiterwissen is auch bald schon eine Dekade alt, aber was mir so auf die Schnelle einfällt, eine Schottkydiode müsste hier doch perfect sein.....
> Gerade ein Datenblatt einer handelsüblichen Schottkydiode mir durchgelesen, die lassen alle bei ~ 50Volt durch. Braucht man eine stärkere Diode, nur ob die dann flink genug ist ?



Ich schätze mal, es hängt zum guten Teil einfach an der Schaltzeit einer normalen Schaltdiode. 25kHz sind eben nicht ganz ohne, da kann eine Diode das Signal schon verfälschen. Andererseits kann man auch einfach einen Widerstand in die Leitung setzen, dem Signal sollte es nichts ausmachen, der Mosfet ist geschützt und wenn  der Lüfter das Signal doch nicht versteht (auslesbar über Tachosignal, da wird dann eben ne Konfiguration nötig sein, auch praktisch für Geräte, die bei Pwm nicht ganz wollen), wird das Signal eben angepasst, bis es passt. Oder man greift das Signal nach dem Widerstand ab und vergleicht es mit dem gewünschten Signal, geht ja alles. Erfordert aber Hardwareanpassungen an den Steuerungen, das wird AC wohl nicht machen.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juli 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Erfordert aber Hardwareanpassungen an den Steuerungen, das wird AC wohl nicht machen.


Wozu auch, wenn das anzutreibende Gerät den Fehler verursacht?


----------



## Shoggy (27. Juli 2020)

Wie bereits von  Sinusspass richtig vermutet ist das so nicht lösbar da das PWM-Signal zu stark verfälscht wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht eine Diode an den Ausgang setzen, oder würde die das Signal verfälschen/nennenswert verändern?



Es gibt auf Seiten des Lüfters keinen Abfluss für die Spannung. Wenn du den PWM-Pin auf "out only" setzt, würdest du die PWM-Leitung einmal aufladen und dann bliebe es bei "signal high" => 100 Prozent PWM permanent. Die Intel-Spezifikation sieht sogar das genaue Gegenteil vor, in dieser Hinsicht muss ich Shoggy ausdrücklich widersprechen: Der PWM-Pin am Lüfter ist laut Spec nicht "nur ein Eingang", sondern ganz im Gegenteil "nur ein Ausgang". Der Strom soll vom Lüfter Lüfter zur Steuerung fließen. Deswegen hat jeder [handelsübliche] PWM-Lüfter, nicht nur der NF-A20, einen internen Pull-Up. Der PWM-Pin einer Steuerung ist wiederum als reine Eingang spezifiziert, in der Steuerung sollte es nur den Pull-Down-/Signal-Transistor geben und keinen eigenen Pull-Up. Das sollte eigentlich auch bekannt sein, schließlich hatte das Aquearo 5 wegen seiner streng Intel-konformen Konzeption ohne Pull-Up einige Probleme mit Silent Wings 3 und einigen Laing-Pumpen, die ihrerseits einen zu schwachen beziehungsweise gar keinen Pull-Up mitbrachten.


Festzuhalten wäre an dieser Stelle, dass die Intel diese Spezifikation nur für Boxed-Lüfter und Intel-Mainboard-CPU-Lüfteranschlüsse vorschreibt und Pumpen-, Lüfter-, -Steuerungs- und Mainboard-Herstellern gar keine Vorschriften machen kann, wie andere Verbindungen aussehen sollen. Aber es macht auch niemand anders, weswegen alle anderen PWM-Verbindungen entweder Intel-konform oder strenggenommen Glückssache sind. Eingebürgert hat sich ein PWM in jeder Steuerung und zusätzlich auch im Lüfter, ansonsten halten sich aber eigentlich alle freiwillig an die Vorgaben. Bis auf den NF-A20 offensichtlich, denn Intel sieht maximal 5 mA Pull-Up vor und empfiehlt, dass Steuerungen ihrerseits mit wenigstens 8 mA Pull-Down gegenhalten können. Wenn an so einer Verbindung auf einmal 320-mA-MOSFETs durchbrennen, dann läuft etwas gewaltig falsch. Das wäre selbst mit einem stärkeren Transistor nicht gut, denn um diesen Anschluss auf low zu ziehen, muss man immerhin 1,6 W Strom verschwenden.

@Shoggy: Kann es sein, dass die Kunden viele derarige Lüfter zusammengeschaltet hatten? Das macht die Sache zwar nicht wesentlich besser, aber wenn zum Beispiel erst ein doppelseitig belüfteter Mo-Ra 3 die 320 mA sprengt, wäre man zumindest bei 50 mA je Einzellüfter, was "nur noch" Faktor 10 über der Spezifikation liegt.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. August 2020)

Wie wäre es stattdessen mit einem "Angstwiderstand", um so etwas zu verhindern?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. August 2020)

Das würde zumindest die Steuerung retten. Ob ein Widerstand die Pull-Up-Leistung im Lüfter, jenseits dessen Steuerung, begrenzt, oder in der Steuerung, hat auf seine Schutzwirkung keinen Einfluss. Allerdings schwächt er in letzterer Position den Pull-Down allgemein. Man könnte dann also höhere Pull-Up-Leistungen gefahrlos anschließen, aber nur noch geringere Pull-Up-Leistungen auch regeln. Bei zu hoher Pull-Up-Leistung würde die Steuerungsleitung auf der Lüfterseite eines Steuerungs-Eingangs-Schutzwiderstands quasi volllaufen, also wieder im 100% Signal verharren. Wo genau die Grenze liegt und ob es überhaupt ein Problem wäre, wenn beispielsweise 10× 10 mA Pull-Up nicht mehr regelbar wären, wo heute selbst 20× 15 mA verkraftet werden, muss der Produktverantwortliche entscheiden. Nominiell sollte nie mehr als 24× 5 mA (= 1 Gigant) nötig sein, aber wenn es >300-mA-Schaltungen am Markt gibt möchte ich wetten, dass die 5 mA auch in weniger extremen Fällen eher als Richtwert behandelt werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. August 2020)

Ein Freund von mir (ich bin da vor allem der Typ, der Anforderungen stellt) bastelt gerade an einer Steuerung und verwendet hat auch in jeden Pwm-Kanal einen Angstwiderstand integriert, wenn das Teil mal fertig ist (fehlen noch paar Bauteile) wird sich das mal gegen mehrere Lüfter zeigen können.


----------



## Dudelll (21. August 2020)

Na super und ich bestell mir gestern erstmal direkt 4 nf-a20 bevor ich das hier sehe :p 

Da das Problem nur mit dem Pwm Anschluss Auftritt kann ich die Lüfter aber gefahrlos über die Spannung regeln bis sich die pwm Problematik evtl aufklärt oder ?


----------



## sebby80 (21. August 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Na super und ich bestell mir gestern erstmal direkt 4 nf-a20 bevor ich das hier sehe :p
> 
> Da das Problem nur mit dem Pwm Anschluss Auftritt kann ich die Lüfter aber gefahrlos über die Spannung regeln bis sich die pwm Problematik evtl aufklärt oder ?


Die aktuelle Chargen sollen doch nicht mehr von diesem Problem betroffen sein, habe ich irgenwo gelesen.... Ich finde leider den Link zum Artikel nicht mehr...


----------



## Dudelll (21. August 2020)

sebby80 schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Chargen sollen doch nicht mehr von diesem Problem betroffen sein, habe ich irgenwo gelesen.... Ich finde leider den Link zum Artikel nicht mehr...



Ah ok dann such ich nochmal nach dem Link und hoffe das man irgendwie rausfinden kann welche Version die Lüfter dann sind. Das wäre natürlich super wenn sich das schon erledigt hätte.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. August 2020)

An der Seite der Lüfter ist ein Produktcode eingraviert, dort ist das Fertigungsdatum enthalten. Ab März 2018 oder -19, ich weiß es nicht mehr sicher, passiert nichts mehr.


----------



## DARPA (21. August 2020)

sebby80 schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Chargen sollen doch nicht mehr von diesem Problem betroffen sein, habe ich irgenwo gelesen.... Ich finde leider den Link zum Artikel nicht mehr...



Hatte den Beitrag geliked, war daher leicht zu finden 

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...im-radiatoren-ausreichend-2.html#post10419404

Meine sind noch aus 2017, also eine der ersten Chargen. Bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Dudelll (21. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> An der Seite der Lüfter ist ein Produktcode eingraviert, dort ist das Fertigungsdatum enthalten. Ab März 2018 oder -19, ich weiß es nicht mehr sicher, passiert nichts mehr.





DARPA schrieb:


> Hatte den Beitrag geliked, war daher leicht zu finden
> 
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...im-radiatoren-ausreichend-2.html#post10419404
> 
> Meine sind noch aus 2017, also eine der ersten Chargen. Bisher keine Probleme.



Vielen Dank euch beiden, die Lüfter sollten Samstag ankommen, dann schau ich mal nach wann die produziert wurden. Sind zwar Neuware, deswegen sollten die ja eigentlich neuer sein als 2018, aber bei Ebay weiß man ja nie


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. August 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Na super und ich bestell mir gestern erstmal direkt 4 nf-a20 bevor ich das hier sehe :p
> 
> Da das Problem nur mit dem Pwm Anschluss Auftritt kann ich die Lüfter aber gefahrlos über die Spannung regeln bis sich die pwm Problematik evtl aufklärt oder ?



Bei der Leistungsregelung gibt es scheinbar umgekehrt Probleme wegen des hohen Anlaufstroms. Allerdings müssten die Aquacomputer-Steuerungen dagegen gesichert sein, verweigern also bei Überlast nur weitere Regelung anstatt Schaden zu nehmen, und wenn man die Lüfter auf mehrere Kanäle verteilt, sinkt das Problem auch.


----------



## Dudelll (21. August 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei der Leistungsregelung gibt es scheinbar umgekehrt Probleme wegen des hohen Anlaufstroms. Allerdings müssten die Aquacomputer-Steuerungen dagegen gesichert sein, verweigern also bei Überlast nur weitere Regelung anstatt Schaden zu nehmen, und wenn man die Lüfter auf mehrere Kanäle verteilt, sinkt das Problem auch.



Ok danke für den Hinweis, dann achte ich drauf das jeder seinen eigenen Anschluss bekommt falls die Lüfter älter sein sollten.

Besteht das Problem mit dem Anlaufstrom denn generell bei den a20, oder auch nur bei den alten chargen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. August 2020)

Das muss Aquacomputer oder Noctua beantworten. Ich nutze A20 bevorzugt in der 5-V-Variante als USB-Tischventilator.


----------



## Dudelll (21. August 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das muss Aquacomputer oder Noctua beantworten. Ich nutze A20 bevorzugt in der 5-V-Variante als USB-Tischventilator.



Auch nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. Januar 2022)

Hänge mich mal hier dran. Ich habe 8 Lüfter von den Af20 an meinem Mora 420 verbaut. Habe pro Seite ein 9 Splitterkabel das ich jeweils an der Octo Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen habe. Leider lassen sich die Lüfter nicht so Einstellen das sie quasi lautlos sind. Angezeigt werden mir 1 mal etwas über 600Umdrehungen und beim anderen über 300. Aber die Lüfter drehen sich alle gleich schnell (kann Optisch keinen Unterschied sehen)und lassen sich nicht weiter herunter regeln so das sie noch  wahrnehmbar sind. Ich habe sogar an jedem Lüfter ein Low Noise Kabel angebracht, aber sie laufen trotzdem schneller und hörbarer. Ohne die Low Noise Kabel ist es sogar so gewesen das sie richtig Alarm machten. In der Aquasuite Software habe ich beide auf 1 Prozent gestellt aber sie werden nicht langsamer. Mache ich sie auf 0 gehen sie aus. Bin ratlos woran es liegt. Ich hatte sie vor kurzem mal auf 300 Umdrehungen und da hörte man sie nicht.  Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie ich das hinbekommen habe. Hat wer einen Tipp?


----------



## DARPA (16. Januar 2022)

Welche Version der NF-A20 hast du genau? Die mit PWM?


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. Januar 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Welche Version der NF-A20 hast du genau? Die mit PWM?


https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B071SLFBNY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Die hier, sind PWM.


----------



## DARPA (16. Januar 2022)

Ok. 

Warum eigentlich jeweils nen 9-fach Splitter für 4 Lüfter?
Naja auf jeden Fall ist bei den Splittern immer nur ein Abgang voll belegt (sollte zumindest so sein). Also es wird nur ein Lüfter direkt gesteuert und die anderen folgen. Dieser Angang ist meistens auch beschriftet. Und muss natürlich angeschlossen sein.
Wenn du also ein paar frei hast, nicht dass der grad dabei ist.


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. Januar 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> Warum eigentlich jeweils nen 9-fach Splitter für 4 Lüfter?
> Naja auf jeden Fall ist bei den Splittern immer nur ein Abgang voll belegt (sollte zumindest so sein). Also es wird nur ein Lüfter direkt gesteuert und die anderen folgen. Dieser Angang ist meistens auch beschriftet. Und muss natürlich angeschlossen sein.
> Wenn du also ein paar frei hast, nicht dass der grad dabei ist.


Wollte um es ordentlicher zu Verkabeln auf 2 Kabel umrüsten da ich die vorherige Lösung mit 1 Kabel aber alle Anschlüsse außerhalb des Moras nicht so toll fand. Habe das dann geändert und 2  9Fachsplitter genommen.

Müsste ich Sicherheitshalber nochmal nachschauen, aber sollte ich gemacht haben.
Sind da dran angeschlossen.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2022)

Unten Links ist ein Anschluss mit RPM bezeichnet und auch umrandet. Dieser Anschluss muss zwingend mit einem Lüfter angeschlossen sein. GGf. mal einen anderen Lüfter darauf austesten. Der Jumper darf auch nicht auf aquabus eingesteckt sein.


----------



## Saberrider09 (16. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Unten Links ist ein Anschluss mit RPM bezeichnet und auch umrandet. Dieser Anschluss muss zwingend mit einem Lüfter angeschlossen sein. GGf. mal einen anderen Lüfter darauf austesten. Der Jumper darf auch nicht auf aquabus eingesteckt sein.


Mache ich mal. Habe es geschafft das die Lüfter jetzt langsamer laufen, aber leider haben die Kabel einen zu lockeren Sitz in dem Splitter. Die gehen schnell ab, muss ich wohl mit Isolierband befestigen. Bei den anderen Corsair Lüftern war das kein Problem, hier schon. Ärgerlich


----------



## Saberrider09 (18. Januar 2022)

Jetzt läuft endlich alles, haben die Lüfter mit Kabelbinder zusammengemacht und jetzt gibt es kein Wackelkontakt mehr


----------

